# Transmit, Free et le FTP dl.free.fr



## Laurent_h (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tente de configurer transmit pour utiliser le service d'envoi de gros fichiers FREE (dl.free.fr) via FTP (10Go de transfert par fichier). C'est plus pratique que par l'interface web...

ça fonctionne, sauf que chaque fois que j'envoie un fichier, j'ai une erreur Transmit "-125 chdir '/' déjà existant".
En gros, lors de l'envoi d'un fichier, Transmit lui ajoute "/" devant son nom, et comme je suis déjà à la racine du serveur dl.free.fr, cela génère une erreur (qui cependant n'empêche pas le bon déroulement du transfert) assez agaçante.

Via un processus automator Transmit, cela ne le fait pas.

Auriez-vous des infos sur la manière de configurer Transmit pour éviter cette erreur de démarrage de transfert (dire à Transmit de ne pas rajouter '/' au nom du fichier transféré)?


----------

